# Looking for Blackface Ram!



## shaamilj (Apr 26, 2019)

hello, I’m looking for Scottish black face rams in the United States preferably in the North east but willing to travel 12+ if the ram is worth it. Any information is helpful. Thank you


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 26, 2019)

Here's a link with a list of U.S breeders. Not sure what state you're in but they give choices for multiple states 
http://www.nordinfarms.com/breeders.htm


----------

